# Flying Merkel W-motor Mockup



## redline1968 (Mar 17, 2016)

well I decided to restore the motor setup and since I'm restoring a flying Markell it's a no brain'er. So I'm posting a few pics of the mockup


----------



## mason_man (Mar 19, 2016)

NICE!!

RAY


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank you. It's gonna be cool to hear it run!


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hey Redline
Looks like a cool project. I have one question is the magneto chain driven?


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 20, 2016)

Yes it is.   I bought bricycles' cyclemotor for the extra parts I need.  I will disassemble it to see its internals and post it if anyone wants to see it later.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 21, 2016)

looking Good, gonna be nice!


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 21, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> Yes it is.   I bought bricycles' cyclemotor for the extra parts I need.  I will disassemble it to see its internals and post it if anyone wants to see it later.



Oh for sure I would like to see it.
Thank You
Frank


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Mar 23, 2016)

Looks like it's gonna be pretty sweet! Please keep us updated!


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 24, 2016)

I will thanks..


----------



## OhioJones (Mar 24, 2016)

Lookin' good. $100 and you'll deliver it to my front door upon completion? Don't worry, I'll cook you dinner for your hard work.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 24, 2016)

Lol.. If I do it right it's gonna pop. Sorry no deliveries.  Did get my decals for the bike thanks


----------



## mike j (Mar 25, 2016)

Nice, glad to see those decals have found a good home.


----------



## Whizzerick (Mar 25, 2016)

That's gonna look awesome. I must say it's nice to see an actual antique/classic motorized bike instead of another one of those 'cool' 50cc chinese motored 'boardtrack' bike...


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 25, 2016)

Agree I'm planning on doing it right old school.. I hope got this from a fellow cabe member.  it's just  so awesome


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Great project!!!


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 23, 2016)

Thank you.  but im scrapping the motor idea on this one and just go bicycle instead.


----------

